
Ask HN: Strategies for Marketing a Paid App? - ph0rque
Hi HN,<p>What are the best practices for marketing a paid app (with a 30-day money-back guarantee)? I&#x27;ve done a couple of videos for my app (0): a narrated walk-through (1) and a &quot;speed-run&quot; that shows an example (2).<p>0. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;edible.estate&#x2F;<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;sIIhSpcyCbI<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;tPdb7JXbfYU<p>I would love to offer a freemium version open to everyone, but since this is my self-funded side project, I have to balance that with getting paid.<p>Any tips&#x2F;advice?
======
fheld
I'm not in the business of home farming, but the price tag seems pretty high.

Also, why does it have to be a subscription model?

~~~
ph0rque
Thanks for the feedback.

What price would you expect?

Also, the subscription model stems from the fact that this is a SaaS product
that I am continuously improving. I would like to provide a downloadable
product eventually, but not in the next few month.

~~~
fheld
It feels bad to say but I expected something that is about an order of
magnitude cheaper than the price you offer.

Who is your target customer? (I assume not the average HN reader)

Maybe a smartphone app with the freemium model would be interesting, as one
might want to update the map outside and people can try it out first.

How big is the community and what perk does it have over existing ones (that
are mostly free)?

Marketing ideas: engage in existing communities, answer questions on quora and
the like, find a local community/fair and get them to try it out and see what
they like

